
Bill Gates recreates high school photo for his AMA identity verification - ChrisArchitect
http://i.imgur.com/j9j4L7E.jpg
======
mturmon
The two are eerily similar. It's a very artistic effect he achieved. The
whimsy seems uncharacteristic for him.

~~~
tzs
Check out the videos he posted after a couple of his previous AMAs for more
examples of Gates whimsy:

He posted this thank you video after his second AMA:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynQ5ZhxYAss](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynQ5ZhxYAss)

This was after his third AMA: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p4bm-
RAlLA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p4bm-RAlLA)

~~~
jcoffland
And then there was that time he caught a pie with his face. Funny guy, really.

------
Luyt
It must have taken a fortune and many hours of searching to collect all those
items which (almost) look exactly like the originals from 1973.

~~~
gsibble
Well, good thing he's rich.

------
noobie
It was funny that he got gilded. Someone actually bought Reddit gold for Bill
Gates.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Yeah, but how many people can say "I bought x for BillG?"

------
TheOneTrueKyle
Bill Gates hired a very good production designer to recreate this photo.

------
bigtones
I wonder how he found a replacement for that exact same phone fax thing? It
looks like an antique piece.

~~~
RP_Joe
Its a teletype machine.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teleprinter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teleprinter)

------
Dowwie
I laughed so hard when I discovered that someone gave him karma gold

------
Overtonwindow
Either the older he gets, or the older I get, I seem to like him more and more

